# Teddy modeling his new shirt...



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

We got Teddy's "thundershirt" today in the mail. It's a shirt that uses
consistent pressure to calm a dog down. As a special education teacher, I know that we use this principle with autistic children sometimes.... they will often have weighted vests or the therapist will give them deep tissue massage to calm them down.... so I figured why not try it with Teddy, since he is a verrrrryyyy hyper and scared dog. We just got it today, so I have no reviews on how it works... but he looks so darn cute in it, that I had to share his picture!

Here's Teddy modeling his new "thundershirt":









Sorry about his dirty face... he was checking out the back yard and he always manages to get dirty...lol.










I'll let you know if the "thundershirt" does anything for him!!!

Thanks for looking.
Debbie


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

What a cutie!! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Debbie - Teddy looks too cute in that shirt.:wub: I hope it works. Is it really tight to give him that pressured feeling? 
BTW off topic, but speaking of autism.Did you see the number of Emmy's that tv movie on the woman Temple Grandin who has autism garnered? My friend shot a documentary piece with Grandin several years ago. I remember her telling me how she went into cow stalls to feel the pressure of those apparatus I guess used to hold the cattle in place.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Debbie -- I really hope it helps Teddy. I got one for Lacie this year (in pink no less) and it's helped her immensely. She's still frightened a little but will sit beside me instead of hiding under the bed and just being completely panic stricken. 

Please let me know how it works for Teddy. I love ours because it has helped so much.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I bought one for our Westie, Ozzy to wear in the car because he HATES the car. He gets all worked up in the car and unfortunately the Thundershirt didn't work for him but neither did Morphine. :w00t: I hope it works for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, I hope it works! Wish I had one for Cosy this evening. It's suppose to storm here in a bit.
Teddy looks dapper in his shirt whether it works or not!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow!! How cool is that? Teddy looks adorable and I hope it works.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Teddy looks so cute in his new thundershirt. I hope it helps him. I would like to hear your reviews on it. Our Cody has quite a time with the thunderstorms, too.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Well he looks gorgeous anyway :wub2: I will be interesting if it works, sometimes Lola seems to have the occasional anxious day. I wonder if a firmly fitting sweater would help.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Too cute! Hope it works.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Please let us know how it works........I would be interested in knowing. I bought one for CeeCee but sent it back because it was so hard to get on, you had to put it over her head and it was so tight, it was just too hard for me and she hated wiggling into it too. This one looks like it has velcro and would be so much easier. Also, tell us where you got it............he is darling in it for sure!!:wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I got the shirt from Thundershirt | The Best Solution for Dog Anxiety. I chose regular postage and it came very quickly. It does have velcro.... it goes on just like a harness vest that has velcro. I'm hoping that it works for Teddy because I feel so sorry for the little guy when he gets so scared that he shakes like a leaf.  I will definitely keep everyone updated.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

He's such a handsome boy!:wub:

What a wonderful product! I really hope it works.:aktion033:


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Teddy looks adorable in his shirt! I hope it works.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Teddy looks very snazzy in his shirt. I sure hope it heps him feel at ease.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am quite anxious too to hear your review. Chachi and Katie are totally petrified of thunder storms and Chloe has separation anxiety. If they work I would get one for each of them. Your little guy looks adorable in it. Thanks for sharing your great find:thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

loving the new shirt but loving the smiley malt who is modeling it MORE ^_^ too cute

Kat


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's interesting and really cute on him. I hope it works.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

That's very interesting. Please do let us know if Teddy's behaviour changes for the better.

Regardless of whether it works or not, Teddy looks adorable in that sweater!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I hope it helps! But even if it doesn't, he looks very handsome in it.:wub:


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

And the answer to whether or not it worked is ????? So many wanted to know.


----------

